# I few herps to start the season off!



## Bax155 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thought I would share the herps I've found and photographed since the weather has started warming up, been noticing them emerging since early September but conditions are still not optimum at the moment, I would like less rain and more heat personally!!
I'll post images of order found and supply any info regarding pictures above the picture.
Cheers,
Baxter..

1st herp of the season, Eastern Bearded Dragon - Pogona barbata
Found entering our property near Singleton.














Eastern Water Dragon - Physignathus lesueurii
These guys are plentiful on our property but are very flighty making them a hard species to get good shots of!





Broad Palmed Frog - Litoria latopalmata
I find plenty of these on the property although this one was the first decent sized one I've found, measuring around 50mm SVL.





Red-bellied Black Snake - Pseudechis porphyriacus
This guy disturbed me whilst working in my shed, could not get him outside for better shots unfortunately, saw him two days later trying to get into my rodent shed. Not as good looking as one I saw the week before as it had lots of skin worms and ticks, length was probably just shy of 5ft.













Next series of pictures are from a night of testing a new torch, all pictures are taken around the creek that flows through the backyard, or on plants around our house.

Eastern Dwarf Tree Frog - Litoria fallax













Stoney Creek Frog - Litoria wilcoxi









and finally some type of trap door spider that would not come back out for a photo!





Eastern Brown Snake - Pseudonaja textilis
This brown was in my front garden and measured just shy of 6ft, it was found 10 minutes after the RBBS tried to get into my rat room.
Unfortunately pictures contain fluff from my dogs bed that they decided to rip up!

















The next series is from a night trip we did to the mid-north coast of NSW, the rain would not let up and temperatures were cool so we did not find the species we were after but did find some cool herps all the same!

Small-eyed Snake - Cryptophis nigrescens
Did not have the camera set up right before this little one was found so did not get the greatest shot.





Flat Rock Spider





Red-eyed Tree Frog - Litoria chloris





Tyler's Tree Frog - Litoria tyleri





Huntsman





and last but not least..
Northern Leaf-tailed Gecko - Saltuarius moritzi


----------



## Eddie2257 (Oct 29, 2010)

mate some great pics you got were abouts were you herping?


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 29, 2010)

Big thanx to Ryan Harvey for taking me herping on the mid-north coast, I know you can't comment mate as your currently suspended but thanks anyways champion!!


----------



## Shredder (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice pics love your work,
Keep it up great to see


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 29, 2010)

Eddie2257 said:


> mate some great pics you got were abouts were you herping?


 
All were found on the property I live on in the Hunter Valley except for the ones on mid-north coast near Foster.
Cheers,
BAx..


----------



## James..94 (Oct 29, 2010)

Great Pics Bax


----------



## Lplater (Oct 29, 2010)

Hey BAx should try going for a run out along Reedy creek theres been quite afew reptiles out there, but i guess thats why the locals call it gods country.


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lplater said:


> Hey BAx should try going for a run out along Reedy creek theres been quite afew reptiles out there, but i guess thats why the locals call it gods country.


MMM I only live 10 minutes from ther might have to take a look, been busy lately with the arrival of my 2nd son, but should have some time soon and the weathers getting better and better!!
Where you from Lplater?


----------



## Lplater (Oct 29, 2010)

im further up the Valley but the parents live out at Mirannie and i spend every day not at work out there doing all the slave labour for them


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 29, 2010)

Lplater said:


> im further up the Valley but the parents live out at Mirannie and i spend every day not at work out there doing all the slave labour for them


Nice I'm not far from there at all! 
What species do you come across there?


----------



## Lplater (Oct 29, 2010)

Mainly eb, rbb, beardy, and lots of ewd oh and the very odd bluey, got a nice rbb out from dads car about two weeks ago, he wasnt to happy as it was nice and warm in there.


----------



## Lplater (Oct 29, 2010)

oh and i also come across the odd bandy bandy if im on the road out there after dark


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 29, 2010)

Nice I get all them except Bandy Bandy's, might have to go for a drive next warm night!


----------



## Lplater (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah there not real common but they do stand out a mile away when the headlights hit them. There a fascinating snake to watch the behaviour of.


----------



## python_dan89 (Oct 29, 2010)

Awesome pics Bax cheers for sharing =)


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 30, 2010)

Great pics all good finds how well camoflaged is the geko amazing


----------



## cris (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice pics, good that the brown snake didnt kill your dog either.


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 30, 2010)

cris said:


> Nice pics, good that the brown snake didnt kill your dog either.


Would have done me a favour as its the mrs foxy cross and I'm sick of it rolling in cow dung!!


----------



## Bax155 (Oct 30, 2010)

pythrulz said:


> Great pics all good finds how well camoflaged is the geko amazing


 
Very well indeed, we probably walked straight past a couple of dozen and didnt even know it!!


----------



## Nephrurus (Nov 2, 2010)

Great shots of the Eastern Brown. What a beautiful animal!

-H


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 2, 2010)

hey, those are great, im really peeved at the eastern beardie, they are so rare in the indigo shire now(where i live), its not fair  !!, love the leafy , god they blend well......lol the brown was thinking, hmmmm lunch...

great pics...


----------

